# New friends! I love new friends!



## DragonflyAzul (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm so happy to have finally signed up to this awesome forum, I've been into reading and learning about horses for many years and you can't imagine how many times a Google search lead me to this very place. I never had my own horse though and also never found the time to register and interact.

Well! That's over finally, I have a horse now (pics later friends  and I have a semi-job caring for and training them at my brothers ranch.

I'll be 25 years old in June, I love all things animals and about animals, I love to draw, read old books (occasionally newer ones if they are highly recommended), write, sew, and go for long tiring adventures in nature.

I love to learn, about literally anything, but psychology and philosophy are my favorites. 

Horses are fascinating and I love them, but I am better equiped to handling dogs, I've owned and trained dogs since I was in the first grade. My family likes to call me a "professional" buut it's all self taught and when they carry over their confidence to my horsey abilities it can be a bit nerve racking! I hope to be able to share some stories and ask some questions in the future. I have so very very much to learn and every hour I spend with horses teaches me much more then I ever learned reading. 

Still I hope to make a difference in my horsey community. 

If you managed to read all that, well done! I'm a notorious rambler. I love to chat and meet people, always feel encouraged to say hi and talk to me here or through private message. And thank you all for such an amazing online community.


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

Welcome!

All my life, I have been horse-crazy. I have bored way too many people with my incessant talk of all things horsey. To find other people like me has been wonderful.

Do you have any psychological explanation for some people being born horse-crazy?

And again, welcome!


----------



## DragonflyAzul (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes actually, we are highly emotional and sensitive creatures, and feel that horses are kindred spirits. 

Honestly I can talk and write about horses until everyone I know is completely sick of me, and still have more to say! It's a sickness.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

chat away. this is a good place for the gabby sorts.


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

Unfortunately, I type way too slow. However, I am a very fast reader.

I love the worldwide connections here. I learn, I laugh, I feel part of a community.


----------



## DragonflyAzul (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh gosh if you only knew... I'm doing all this by texting on iPhone, my laptop fizzled out on me and I don't know when I'll get a new one.

Maybe when I do the real fun will begin, ay?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, if you get out of hand, we'll have to attach a cyber ball and chain to your wrist to slow you down.


----------



## DragonflyAzul (Feb 24, 2016)

Ah ha ha ha, you just never know, I give you permission to restrain me if it becomes necessary.

I'm having much too much fun, really.


----------



## Lisabaltic (Dec 26, 2015)

Welcome! i'm another horse crazy girl here too


----------



## H0RSEL0VER (Apr 6, 2016)

DragonflyAzul said:


> you can't imagine how many times a Google search lead me to this very place. QUOTE]
> 
> Google always leads me here too  Welcome and looking forward to your posts!


----------



## ColtyandSaxonsmama (Feb 28, 2014)

Welcome! I, too, could happily talk about/spend all my time with horses and dogs, and be very happy. Enjoy the forum. Lots of great folks here.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

